
encrypted.google.com is going away - tyngde
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/7631341
======
tyngde
Background : [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/10/google-encrypts-
more-s...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/10/google-encrypts-more-
searches)

